# Probleme mit  Firewire unter Suse Linux 9.3



## torsch2711 (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

 ich habe Probleme mit meiner Firewirekarte unter Suse Linux 9.3.
 Bis vor kurzem funktionierte es noch, wenn ich die externen HDD's angeschlossen habe,
 im message-log wurde aufgeführt, dass eine neue IEEE1394 HW angeschlossen wurde und welcher device sie zugeordnet wurde.

 Nachdem ein Neustart des Systems veranlasst wurde, bekam ich dann keine Reaktion mehr. Das IEEE1394 kernelmodul ist reingeladen und laut yast auch aktiv.

 wenn ich per modprobe das ganze entfernen will, bekomme ich die meldung, dass das modul in benutzung ist.

 Wenn ich die platten unter Windows mit ext-ifs2 anspreche kann ich darauf auch zugreifen. (an den platten sollte es demnach nicht liegen)

 Hat jemand eine Idee hierzu?

 Gruss
 Torsten


----------

